# New Hampshire



## hampy (Sep 2, 2014)

hi all,what are the chances of getting hold of a bottle with the above embossed on it,thanks rob. as my surname is Hampshire


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2014)

I would think that a prescription pharmacy bottle would be your best bet, possibly a beer or soda would be next, there are several collectors in New Hampshire on here, they will maybe get ahold of you. BUT... go to e-bay and in your account info you can put in a search under antique bottles pre 1900 for New Hampshire and voila if there is one it will come up on your search, and you will get a notice on your e-mail of same............


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 2, 2014)

Having it spelled out will limit you some but there are examples.You may have to live with the town on one too.Jewitts bitters of Ringe or just "Preston of New Hampshire" (Fairly common) come to mind.


----------



## hampy (Sep 2, 2014)

hi,i don't mind if the town name is on it just as long it has the Hampshire spelt out,thanks rob.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 3, 2014)

The Preston is your best bet if you just want something with the name. Color, condition and price vary widely.Here's the whole thing and it's a bit overpriced IMO. Even complete they're easy enough to come by.http://www.ebay.com/itm/B...mp;hash=item27e99b1875


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 3, 2014)

That Preston is way overpriced.  Keep watching eBay and you'll find a complete one for way cheaper. Maybe something like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Hampshire-Spring-Water-Co-8-oz-embossed-/221516544866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33936a3b62 There are some pharmacy bottles with New Hampshire spelled out as well...several of the North Conway pharmacies spelled it out for some reason.  They are pretty common.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Milk bottle?


----------



## hampy (Sep 3, 2014)

hi lisa,do you have a milk bottle spare that you want to sell me,cheers rob.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 3, 2014)

I suggested the Preston for shipping. Packed should small and light for post to Australia. It will still be likely be more than the bottle value though.


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 5, 2014)

Rob, Just took a look and my bottle says New Hampton, sorry about that. I will look around today and see if I can find something on ebay of what not you may like. I also belong to a Facebook Club from England. Never know what I will come up with.Lisa


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 5, 2014)

I really like the color on this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEAL-PRESTON-OF-NEW-HAMPSHIRE-SMELLING-SALTS-BOTTLE-WITH-MATCHING-STOPPER-/331306791993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d236c7439Lisa


----------



## hampy (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Lisa,you are so kind lisa,thank you,Rob.


----------



## hampy (Sep 5, 2014)

Lisa,he doesn't ship to Australia,nice bottle just the same,rob.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2014)

How about a license plate instead. $16.50 au and maybe free shipping.[] I have know idea where you are or if that a lot.http://www.ebay.com.au/it...mp;hash=item3a93b16831


----------

